# Leggerezza questa sconosciuta



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2018)

Lo dicevo prima in un altro 3d
Mi capita spesso, sempre più spesso di trovare "pesanti" tanti discorsi che sento e a volte mi capita anche qui
Non so se sono io in un periodo particolare ma mi trovo a pensare se le persone che leggo o con le quali mi capita di confrontarmi siano così "pesanti" sempre.
Mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di stare con persone che non si fanno paranoie, che non prendono tutto seriamente, che non si attaccano alla cazzata per crearne un affare di stato.
Ho proprio un rifiuto per questi atteggiamenti
Il rischio credo che sia confondere la leggerezza con la superficialità, come giustamente sottolineava @_ginevra_65 , che sinceramente non credo mi appartenga
Mi piacerebbe leggere i vostri pareri


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima in un altro 3d
> Mi capita spesso, sempre più spesso di trovare "pesanti" tanti discorsi che sento e a volte mi capita anche qui
> Non so se sono io in un periodo particolare ma mi trovo a pensare se le persone che leggo o con le quali mi capita di confrontarmi siano così "pesanti" sempre.
> Mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di stare con persone che non si fanno paranoie, che non prendono tutto seriamente, che non si attaccano alla cazzata per crearne un affare di stato.
> ...


...cercare leggerezza qui dove arrivano individui con le budella di fuori è un po' una contraddizione, infatti ho sempre sostenuto che i cornuti non hanno senso dell'umorismo.

 per il resto quoto, approvo e sottoscrivo...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...cercare leggerezza qui dove arrivano individui con le budella di fuori è un po' una contraddizione, infatti ho sempre sostenuto che i cornuti non hanno senso dell'umorismo.
> 
> per il resto quoto, approvo e sottoscrivo...


Non intendevo solo qui e non intendevo sempre
Anche nella vita di tutti i giorni, ascoltando molti discorsi mi ritrovo a pensare "Leggerezza questa sconosciuta" appunto
Trovo che ci siano diverse persone che "otterebbero" di più dalla vita se non prendessero tutto così seriamente.


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non intendevo solo qui e non intendevo sempre
> Anche nella vita di tutti i giorni, ascoltando molti discorsi mi ritrovo a pensare "Leggerezza questa sconosciuta" appunto
> Trovo che ci siano diverse persone che "otterebbero" di più dalla vita se non prendessero tutto così seriamente.


lo so...era solo un appunto al discorso. Sai che sono un pesanto puntiglioso


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> lo so...era solo un appunto al discorso. Sai che sono un pesanto puntiglioso


E paraculo 
Azz che combinazione :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E paraculo
> Azz che combinazione :rotfl::rotfl:


tralasciato apposta, volevo lasciartelo scrivere....giusto per darti un po' di soddisfazione.....:bleble:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Settembre 2018)

Risulta complicato per molti affrontare la vita con semplicità.
Da qui la mancanza di leggerezza.
Un esempio sono le trasmissioni che affrontano le problematiche giornaliere , quella su rete 4, quanto martella.
I problemi si cerca di affrontarli, di sicuro non serve piangersi addosso.
La tv patetica è un'insegnante di primo ordine.
Credo che molte persone ormai siano condizionate a tal punto che proiettano sul personale.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima in un altro 3d
> Mi capita spesso, sempre più spesso di trovare "pesanti" tanti discorsi che sento e a volte mi capita anche qui
> Non so se sono io in un periodo particolare ma mi trovo a pensare se le persone che leggo o con le quali mi capita di confrontarmi siano così "pesanti" sempre.
> Mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di stare con persone che non si fanno paranoie, che non prendono tutto seriamente, che non si attaccano alla cazzata per crearne un affare di stato.
> ...


La pesantezza viene particolarmente aggravata dall'avere una zavorra di un vissuto, anche solo virtuale, comune. L'affare di Stato non lo fai, se non vuoi riportare a galla un pregresso. È anche un buon motivo per scoparti gente fuori casa, figurati in contesti chiusi.
Parlando solo di virtuale, io alleggerisco scrivendo in duecento forum a periodi. Se mi annoio, mi sposto.
Nello specifico a quale ambito era riferito il tuo problema?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...cercare leggerezza qui dove arrivano individui con le budella di fuori è un po' una contraddizione, infatti ho sempre sostenuto che i cornuti non hanno senso dell'umorismo.
> 
> per il resto quoto, approvo e sottoscrivo...


Per fortuna Noi ce l'abbiamo anche per loro


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per fortuna *Noi* ce l'abbiamo anche per *loro*


penso che nella vita questi pronomi si indossino come un abito double face.
comunque, parlando di pesantezza , quello che maggiormente trovo insostenibile è l'esasperato e continuo ripresentarsi del proprio io ,io , io e ancora io.
ricondurre ogni argomento e storia al puro compiacimento della narrazione si se stessi.
nonostante "gli sparuti e incostanti attimi di bellezza" che si potrebbero leggere tra le righe


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che nella vita questi pronomi si indossino come un abito double face.
> comunque, parlando di pesantezza , quello che maggiormente trovo insostenibile è l'esasperato e continuo ripresentarsi del proprio io ,io , io e ancora io.
> ricondurre ogni argomento e storia al puro compiacimento della narrazione si se stessi.
> nonostante "gli sparuti e incostanti attimi di bellezza" che si potrebbero leggere tra le righe


Meglio uno che ti spiattella in faccia il proprio punto di vista come può fare una minerva, o qualcuno che utilizza l'ironia come un paravento come fai tu?


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima in un altro 3d
> Mi capita spesso, sempre più spesso di trovare "pesanti" tanti discorsi che sento e a volte mi capita anche qui
> Non so se sono io in un periodo particolare ma mi trovo a pensare se le persone che leggo o con le quali mi capita di confrontarmi siano così "pesanti" sempre.
> Mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di stare con persone che non si fanno paranoie, che non prendono tutto seriamente, che non si attaccano alla cazzata per crearne un affare di stato.
> ...


Leggerezza qui?
Quando cominci a trovare pesanti certi discorsi è perché oramai li hai talmente tanto assimilati che non ne puoi più.
Sono sempre gli stessi, le stesse parole, le stesse frustrazioni.
Ed è giunto il momento di cambiare.
Per altri magari invece è ancora troppo presto o forse non arriverà mai il momento di mollare la presa.
Io mi sono stufato di ascoltare filippiche contro i traditori e i tradimenti. Eppure sono un tradito, dovrei parteggiare per chi si trova nella mia condizione.
Ma ill ruolo di vittima mi sta generalmente sui coglioni.
Anche perché avendone l'occasione tradirei anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Leggerezza qui?
> Quando cominci a trovare pesanti certi discorsi è perché oramai li hai talmente tanto assimilati che non ne puoi più.
> Sono sempre gli stessi, le stesse parole, le stesse frustrazioni.
> Ed è giunto il momento di cambiare.
> ...


 Ho specificato che mi capita anche qui a volte. Spesso anche nella vita reale. E non parlo solo di tradimenti ma proprio come modo di vedere rapporti anche tra le persone.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Leggerezza qui?
> Quando cominci a trovare pesanti certi discorsi è perché oramai li hai talmente tanto assimilati che non ne puoi più.
> Sono sempre gli stessi, le stesse parole, le stesse frustrazioni.
> Ed è giunto il momento di cambiare.
> ...


Cosa ti trattiene ?
Secondo me avresti tutti i motivi di farlo, non per vendetta ( farlo per vendetta lo sconsiglio), ma per ritrovare quella serenità che non hai più.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Cosa ti trattiene ?*
> Secondo me avresti tutti i motivi di farlo, non per vendetta ( farlo per vendetta lo sconsiglio), ma per ritrovare quella serenità che non hai più.


La timidezza.


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Leggerezza qui?
> Quando cominci a trovare pesanti certi discorsi è perché oramai li hai talmente tanto assimilati che non ne puoi più.
> Sono sempre gli stessi, le stesse parole, le stesse frustrazioni.
> Ed è giunto il momento di cambiare.
> ...


....forse non è bello da dire ma lo trovo un passo avanti.....


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho specificato che mi capita anche qui a volte. Spesso anche nella vita reale. E non parlo solo di tradimenti ma proprio come modo di vedere rapporti anche tra le persone.


Nella vita reale capita di tutto, però di solito le persone molto pesanti non le frequento.
Però non ho ancora trovato qualcuno con cui fare qualche serata in un locale karaoke.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Leggerezza qui?
> Quando cominci a trovare pesanti certi discorsi è perché oramai li hai talmente tanto assimilati che non ne puoi più.
> Sono sempre gli stessi, le stesse parole, le stesse frustrazioni.
> Ed è giunto il momento di cambiare.
> ...


oddio, le occasioni si creano, non e' che arrivano prendendoti per mano.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La timidezza.


La si può superare .


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La si può superare .


nel mio caso ci sono voluti anni


----------



## Foglia (12 Settembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oddio, le occasioni si creano, non e' che arrivano prendendoti per mano.


Secondo me dipende. Alle volte capitano.
Il punto è se si è pronti o meno a coglierle. E lì forse le priorità hanno un ruolo importante.


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

Secondo me la leggerezza è sinonimo di accettazione, di se, della vita con i suoi inciampi e delle sue gioie. pesantezza fa rima con deresponsabilizzazione .
Ho conosciuto persone che davano la colpa all' universo persino per essersi beccati un raffreddore ( mio padre ad esempio ) e altre che non hanno mai smesso di sorridere e hanno scherzato sul proprio stato di salute fino all'agonia (mia madre ad esempio).
Parenti stretti e clienti a parte quando posso evito come la peste i primi.


----------



## Foglia (12 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Secondo me la leggerezza è sinonimo di accettazione, di se, della vita con i suoi inciampi e delle sue gioie. pesantezza fa rima con deresponsabilizzazione .
> Ho conosciuto persone che davano la colpa all' universo persino per essersi beccati un raffreddore ( mio padre ad esempio ) e altre che non hanno mai smesso di sorridere e hanno scherzato sul proprio stato di salute fino all'agonia (mia madre ad esempio).
> Parenti stretti e clienti a parte quando posso evito come la peste i primi.


Ti quoto all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima in un altro 3d
> Mi capita spesso, sempre più spesso di trovare "pesanti" tanti discorsi che sento e a volte mi capita anche qui
> Non so se sono io in un periodo particolare ma mi trovo a pensare se le persone che leggo o con le quali mi capita di confrontarmi siano così "pesanti" sempre.
> Mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di stare con persone che non si fanno paranoie, che non prendono tutto seriamente, che non si attaccano alla cazzata per crearne un affare di stato.
> ...


non so se è inerente a cosa tu affermi
Non ricordo perchè io sono qui da moltissimo tempo, mi è piaciuto il luogo e quello che ho sempre criticato (mai apertamente )il giro di parole che si usano per commentare i fatti qui scritti.
Qualcuno con parole altisonanti , giustificato dal suo stato sociale di persona con un certo livello di cultura .
Poi ci sono quelli che non si spiegano bene o per timidezza o perchè non acculturato come chi scrive qui (ricordo un certo" capretta" che scriveva come se dovesse fare un poema omerico, comunque il bello del forum è condividere le nostre esperienze e mai sentirsi superiori agli altri perchè ognuno qui ci sta per proprie esperienze e bene o male ci si confronta .
Prendete la vita per quello che è , vivetela e ogni tanto guardate il viso delle persone che vi circondano e immaginate quante storie diverse che vivono .
Ora che sono in pensione giro un po e quindi  vedo , conosco e mi confronto con moltissime persone certo non è che domando se sono traditi o traditori ma delle volte mi soffermo a pensare che anche loro hanno una vita da vivere con tutti i loro problemi quindi mi auguro che si ripetti sempre cosa viene scritto  e come tu dici di non fare giri di parole mi sembra che in italia lo facciano di mestiere i nostri politici ci rigirano con le parole :sonar:
Ecco io sono tra quelli che non mi esprimo bene e quindi non entro mai in conflito con i sapienti


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima in un altro 3d
> Mi capita spesso, sempre più spesso di trovare "pesanti" tanti discorsi che sento e a volte mi capita anche qui
> Non so se sono io in un periodo particolare ma mi trovo a pensare se le persone che leggo o con le quali mi capita di confrontarmi siano così "pesanti" sempre.
> Mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di stare con persone che non si fanno paranoie, che non prendono tutto seriamente, che non si attaccano alla cazzata per crearne un affare di stato.
> ...


non so se è inerente a cosa tu affermi
Non ricordo perchè io sono qui da moltissimo tempo, mi è piaciuto il luogo e quello che ho sempre criticato (mai apertamente )il giro di parole che si usano per commentare i fatti qui scritti.
Qualcuno con parole altisonanti , giustificato dal suo stato sociale di persona con un certo livello di cultura .
Poi ci sono quelli che non si spiegano bene o per timidezza o perchè non acculturato come chi scrive qui (ricordo un certo" capretta" che scriveva come se dovesse fare un poema omerico, comunque il bello del forum è condividere le nostre esperienze e mai sentirsi superiori agli altri perchè ognuno qui ci sta per proprie esperienze e bene o male ci si confronta .
Prendete la vita per quello che è , vivetela e ogni tanto guardate il viso delle persone che vi circondano e immaginate quante storie diverse che vivono .
Ora che sono in pensione giro un po e quindi  vedo , conosco e mi confronto con moltissime persone certo non è che domando se sono traditi o traditori ma delle volte mi soffermo a pensare che anche loro hanno una vita da vivere con tutti i loro problemi quindi mi auguro che si ripetti sempre cosa viene scritto  e come tu dici di non fare giri di parole mi sembra che in italia lo facciano di mestiere i nostri politici ci rigirano con le parole :sonar:
Ecco io sono tra quelli che non mi esprimo bene e quindi non entro mai in conflitto con i sapienti
Nell'inviare mui dav non collegato ma ora mi sembra che abbia ripetuto e mandato il messaggio , scusate


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita reale capita di tutto, però di solito le persone molto pesanti non le frequento.
> *Però non ho ancora trovato qualcuno con cui fare qualche serata in un locale karaoke*.


Nemmeno io...per fortuna


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> non so se è inerente a cosa tu affermi
> Non ricordo perchè io sono qui da moltissimo tempo, mi è piaciuto il luogo e quello che ho sempre criticato (mai apertamente )il giro di parole che si usano per commentare i fatti qui scritti.
> Qualcuno con parole altisonanti , giustificato dal suo stato sociale di persona con un certo livello di cultura .
> Poi ci sono quelli che non si spiegano bene o per timidezza o perchè non acculturato come chi scrive qui (ricordo un certo" capretta" che scriveva come se dovesse fare un poema omerico, comunque il bello del forum è condividere le nostre esperienze e mai sentirsi superiori agli altri perchè ognuno qui ci sta per proprie esperienze e bene o male ci si confronta .
> ...


Uno dei post più _leggeri_ (ma hai detto tante cose che condivido) tra quelli che ho letto negli ultimi tempi.
E' un complimento.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nemmeno io...per fortuna


Mi piacciono le cantate in compagnia.
Quest'estate ne abbiamo fatta una con chitarra.
Poi alle 23 i tedeschi ci hanno rimproverato che era tardi e loro andavano a dormire e abbiamo smesso.
_E lasciateci cantare...
Sono un italiano, un italiano vero._
Cantare è liberatorio, comunque. 
Come dico sempre a mia figlia: "Non puoi cantare se sei triste, ma se canti non sei più triste".


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le cantate in compagnia.
> Quest'estate ne abbiamo fatta una con chitarra.
> Poi alle 23 i tedeschi ci hanno rimproverato che era tardi e loro andavano a dormire e abbiamo smesso.
> _E lasciateci cantare...
> ...


Io odio le cantate in compagnia
Come odio sentire le persone intonare canzoni
Mi piace solo ai concerti


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le cantate in compagnia.
> Quest'estate ne abbiamo fatta una con chitarra.
> Poi alle 23 i tedeschi ci hanno rimproverato che era tardi e loro andavano a dormire e abbiamo smesso.
> _E lasciateci cantare...
> ...


anche a me piacciono


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La si può superare .


Ssssssì e no.
Io vado abbastanza in panico se una mi piace.


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io odio le cantate in compagnia
> Come odio sentire le persone intonare canzoni
> *Mi piace solo ai concerti*


Anche a me, A me piacerebbe fare un concerto.
O almeno, essere così bravo - ehm - da poterlo fare. Sogni...
Per ora la doccia è il mio miglior pubblico.
Insieme ai vicini di casa, volenti o nolenti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me, A me piacerebbe fare un concerto.
> O almeno, essere così bravo - ehm - da poterlo fare. Sogni...
> Per ora la doccia è il mio miglior pubblico.
> Insieme ai vicini di casa, volenti o nolenti.


Ecco da sola canto spesso
Non lo faccio in compagnia
Mi fa effetto gruppo ubriachi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me, A me piacerebbe fare un concerto.
> O almeno, essere così bravo - ehm - da poterlo fare. Sogni...
> Per ora la doccia è il mio miglior pubblico.
> Insieme ai vicini di casa, volenti o nolenti.


per me anche quando guido con la radio a palla


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco da sola canto spesso
> Non lo faccio in compagnia
> Mi fa effetto gruppo ubriachi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


allora non ti piacciono i romani caciaroni che si fanno sempre riconoscere ovunque noi siamo :sonar:
Ci facciamo sempre riconoscere :rotfl:anche cantando a squarciagola, i ragazzi un po meno ma tanto come dico sempre ci arriveranno anche loro alla  mia età e quindi si adegueranno alla nostra indole di chiacchieroni, caciaroni e sempre allegri:sonar:


----------



## Foglia (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me, A me piacerebbe fare un concerto.
> O almeno, essere così bravo - ehm - da poterlo fare. Sogni...
> Per ora la doccia è il mio miglior pubblico.
> Insieme ai vicini di casa, volenti o nolenti.


Io sono talmente stonata che raramente oso. In genere se abbozzo mi chiedono di smettere  :carneval:


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Io odio le cantate in compagnia*
> Come odio sentire le persone intonare canzoni
> Mi piace solo ai concerti


...la mia puffetta brontolona :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (12 Settembre 2018)

Figo parlare di leggerezza da traditore/ce non scoperto/a[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] piace vincere facile [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
Ma poi uno/a diventa pesante con il traditore/ce mica con chi conosce [emoji41].
Presumo che si diventi pesanti con la controparte perché ci si rende conto di aver puntato sulla persona sbagliata.
Quando un semplice chiarimento avrebbe risolto molti problemi .
Qui al lavoro c'è uno che quando ha scoperto il tradimento della moglie ha festeggiato [emoji23], ora che lei è stata mollata  dall'amate festeggia ancora di più[emoji23] . Il malamente non era lui [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Figo parlare di leggerezza da traditore/ce non scoperto/a[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] piace vincere facile [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> Ma poi uno/a diventa pesante con il traditore/ce mica con chi conosce [emoji41].
> Presumo che si diventi pesanti con la controparte perché ci si rende conto di aver puntato sulla persona sbagliata.
> Quando un semplice chiarimento avrebbe risolto molti problemi .
> Qui al lavoro c'è uno che quando ha scoperto il tradimento della moglie ha festeggiato [emoji23], ora che lei è stata mollata  dall'amate festeggia ancora di più[emoji23] . Il malamente non era lui [emoji16][emoji16].


......eccolo, mancava appunto nella discussione "mister peso piuma"

ma rileggi l'esempio che hai fatto e, tra le varie ipotesi, pensa alla vita di merda che magari faceva sta coppia prima del tradimento e poi magari chiedi a lui "santo" perchè non ha chiarito prima....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Figo parlare di leggerezza da traditore/ce non scoperto/a[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] piace vincere facile [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> Ma poi uno/a diventa pesante con il traditore/ce mica con chi conosce [emoji41].
> Presumo che si diventi pesanti con la controparte perché ci si rende conto di aver puntato sulla persona sbagliata.
> Quando un semplice chiarimento avrebbe risolto molti problemi .
> Qui al lavoro c'è uno che quando ha scoperto il tradimento della moglie ha festeggiato [emoji23], ora che lei è stata mollata  dall'amate festeggia ancora di più[emoji23] . Il malamente non era lui [emoji16][emoji16].


Ma perché leghi tutto al tradimento
Mi riferivo a un discorso generale di pesantezza che percepisco intorno a me
Che poi secondo me le storie extra dovrebbero essere qualcosa di leggero che non crea pensieri o rotture di palle è vero.


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Figo parlare di leggerezza da traditore/ce non scoperto/a[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] piace vincere facile [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> Ma poi uno/a diventa pesante con il traditore/ce mica con chi conosce [emoji41].
> Presumo che si diventi pesanti con la controparte perché ci si rende conto di aver puntato sulla persona sbagliata.
> Quando un semplice chiarimento avrebbe risolto molti problemi .
> Qui al lavoro c'è uno che quando ha scoperto il tradimento della moglie ha festeggiato [emoji23], ora che lei è stata mollata  dall'amate festeggia ancora di più[emoji23] . Il malamente non era lui [emoji16][emoji16].


La leggerezza di cui parla Nocciola , secondo me, riguarda l atteggiamento cin cui si affrontano le difficolta'  e gli ostacoli che la vita ci propone, tradimento compreso.
Se qualcuno ti spezza un braccio non può pretendere che tu soffochi le urla di dolore , se l ha fatto intenzionalmente lo denunci ma prima vai in PS e ti curi.
Se cadi e ti rompi un braccio vai al PS ti curi  
Se  ti tieni il braccio rotto è una tua scelta ma in tutti i casi non puoi passare la vita a rimuginare sul tuo dolore e incolpare , il tizio. Il caso , il mondo intero .. Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Sì, è un atteggiamento.
Ci sono argomenti frivoli e argomenti più impegnati, a volte dolorosi come quello di questo forum.
L'approccio però può essere leggero o pesante indifferentemente da ciò di cui si discute.
Ho visto gente litigare pesantemente anche sulle biciclette.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui al lavoro c'è uno che quando ha scoperto il tradimento della moglie ha festeggiato


Al lavoro con me c'è uno che quando ha scoperto la moglie (professoressa) a letto con un suo alunno, ha organizzato un pigiama party con tutta la classe a casa sua


----------



## Marjanna (12 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è un atteggiamento.
> Ci sono argomenti frivoli e argomenti più impegnati, a volte dolorosi come quello di questo forum.
> L'approccio però può essere leggero o pesante indifferentemente da ciò di cui si discute.
> Ho visto gente litigare pesantemente anche sulle biciclette.


In questo forum ci sono argomenti pesantissimi, c'è un scavare dentro se e gli altri che è tutto fuorchè leggerezza... non è un forum dove le persone arrivano per condividere un hobby, che è comunque un costruire una passione. Notavo come moltissimi topic hanno come risposte "lascialo/a, chiudi, scappa, è un/a narcisista, è un/a psicopatico" ect. 
Magari è diverso per chi è un vecchio affezionato del forum e legge con distacco.
Personalmente non ci sarei mai arrivata così, per passatempo o "cazzeggio", insomma... non è un qualcosa che avrei cercato se fossi stata in un periodo di leggerezza.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ......eccolo, mancava appunto nella discussione "mister peso piuma"
> 
> ma rileggi l'esempio che hai fatto e, tra le varie ipotesi, pensa alla vita di merda che magari faceva sta coppia prima del tradimento e poi magari chiedi a lui "santo" perchè non ha chiarito prima....


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Personalmente non credo alla famiglia del Mulino Bianco [emoji41].
Dove lavoro la media dei separati è alta ed è dovuto soprattutto ai lunghi periodi fuori casa per lavoro [emoji41].
Lui non è un santo, ha fatto solo in modo di far finire la farsa .
voleva bene alla sua compagna[emoji7] ma quando sei via lunghi periodi è facile che succeda e lo metti in conto.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché leghi tutto al tradimento
> Mi riferivo a un discorso generale di pesantezza che percepisco intorno a me
> Che poi secondo me le storie extra dovrebbero essere qualcosa di leggero che non crea pensieri o rotture di palle è vero.


Qui qualcuno ha detto che chi porta le corna è pesante e invece c'è gente che con gli amici ci scherza sopra  [emoji16].
Ma le storie extra per essere leggere devono essere fatte alla luce del sole [emoji7] nulla è per sempre [emoji57].


----------



## oriente70 (12 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> La leggerezza di cui parla Nocciola , secondo me, riguarda l atteggiamento cin cui si affrontano le difficolta'  e gli ostacoli che la vita ci propone, tradimento compreso.
> Se qualcuno ti spezza un braccio non può pretendere che tu soffochi le urla di dolore , se l ha fatto intenzionalmente lo denunci ma prima vai in PS e ti curi.
> Se cadi e ti rompi un braccio vai al PS ti curi
> Se  ti tieni il braccio rotto è una tua scelta ma in tutti i casi non puoi passare la vita a rimuginare sul tuo dolore e incolpare , il tizio. Il caso , il mondo intero .. Mi sono spiegata?


Infatti ho portato un esempio di uno che ha pianto dentro di sé per un po' ma poi la vita continua[emoji482]


----------



## oriente70 (12 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Al lavoro con me c'è uno che quando ha scoperto la moglie (professoressa) a letto con un suo alunno, ha organizzato un pigiama party con tutta la classe a casa sua


 [emoji23]
La ex moglie è un insegnante pure lei [emoji16][emoji16]guarda che casualità e se la faceva con un'altro docente [emoji41] non con un alunno. Devo dire che avendo visto il tipo sarebbe stato meglio un alunno [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] ma.anche il bidello sarebbe andato bene [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
Pigiama party è da adolescenti , lui  si prese 2 ragazze  e spari per un fine settimana.
Anche perché dove eravamo 2 bottiglie di vino sarebbero costate molto di più [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> lui  si prese 2 ragazze  e spari per un fine settimana.


Bèh capita che nei momenti di maggiore sconforto si scelga di confidare la propria disperazione ad estranei


----------



## danny (12 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In questo forum ci sono argomenti pesantissimi, c'è un scavare dentro se e gli altri che è tutto fuorchè leggerezza... non è un forum dove le persone arrivano per condividere un hobby, che è comunque un costruire una passione. Notavo come moltissimi topic hanno come risposte "lascialo/a, chiudi, scappa, è un/a narcisista, è un/a psicopatico" ect.
> Magari è diverso per chi è un vecchio affezionato del forum e legge con distacco.
> Personalmente non ci sarei mai arrivata così, per passatempo o "cazzeggio", insomma... non è un qualcosa che avrei cercato se fossi stata in un periodo di leggerezza.


Ma neppure io.  Arrivai in preda a uno stato di shock.
E' utilissimo come sfogo e per comprendere certe dinamiche.
Poi però bisogna lavorare per la propria serenità.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In questo forum ci sono argomenti pesantissimi, c'è un scavare dentro se e gli altri che è tutto fuorchè leggerezza... non è un forum dove le persone arrivano per condividere un hobby, che è comunque un costruire una passione. Notavo come moltissimi topic hanno come risposte "lascialo/a, chiudi, scappa, è un/a narcisista, è un/a psicopatico" ect.
> Magari è diverso per chi è un vecchio affezionato del forum e legge con distacco.
> Personalmente non ci sarei mai arrivata così, per passatempo o "cazzeggio", insomma... non è un qualcosa che avrei cercato se fossi stata in un periodo di leggerezza.


Io penso ci sia un momento x tutto..  ovvio non siamo tutti uguali.

C'è il momento della leggerezza e quello della pesantezza, della compostezza e della mattata.. della prudenza e della follia.

Personalmente non userei mai nessun posto x sfogare un momento di difficoltà, meno che mai questo sito, non credo esista un posto "giusto"

C'è chi lo fa, e va bene cosi

Credo che qui si possa cercare confronto e punti di vista diversi, con vari tipi di clima (leggero pesante etc..)


----------



## Marjanna (12 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso ci sia un momento x tutto..  ovvio non siamo tutti uguali.
> 
> C'è il momento della leggerezza e quello della pesantezza, della compostezza e della mattata.. della prudenza e della follia.
> 
> ...


Ci sono vari momenti per ognuno di noi, nell'arco della vita, nell'arco di una stagione, nell'arco di una stessa giornata, ma c'è una base in noi dovuta ai periodo che viviamo, le batoste relazionali che portano a raccontarsi in siti come questo sono come un bagaglio pesante. E questo influisce con quel che ti circonda e vivi. Anche nelle cose che fai. 
Per quanto il bagaglio sia nostro, viene percepito dalle persone con cui ci relazioniamo, e diventiamo pesanti.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci sono vari momenti per ognuno di noi, nell'arco della vita, nell'arco di una stagione, nell'arco di una stessa giornata, ma c'è una base in noi dovuta ai periodo che viviamo, le batoste relazionali che portano a raccontarsi in siti come questo sono come un bagaglio pesante. E questo influisce con quel che ti circonda e vivi. Anche nelle cose che fai.
> Per quanto il bagaglio sia nostro, viene percepito dalle persone con cui ci relazioniamo, e diventiamo pesanti.


Secondo me si percepisce , è vero

Però se si incontra disponibilità e sensibilità, si può anche posare il bagaglio e alleggerirsi

E li sta tutto in capo a chi ha il bagaglio sulle spalle

Chi di noi non ha avuto un lutto? Una tragedia? Una perdita?

Tutti credo... Anche chi sta zitto

La differenza la fa il portarla

C'è chi porta un sacchetto con un etto e sbofonchia per km e km.. e chi magari accanto a lui porta un sacco pieno di marmo e sorride senza "dargli peso"

Il "peso" lo stabilisce sempre ognuno individualmente, ed è qui che io vedo le differenze


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti ho portato un esempio di uno che ha pianto dentro di sé per un po' ma poi la vita continua[emoji482]


 E io ti porto un 'altro esempio di pesantezza che, come si diceva , nulla a che fare con tradimenti e dintorni:
Una mia cliente ha subito un intervento alla tiroide VENT'ANNI fa... E' mia cliente da 25.. ebbene ogni qualvolta la faccio accomodare al lavaggio mi chiede un asciugamano per coprire la ferita ( che vede solo lei )
Io mi guardo bene dal chiederle come sta o  parte il loop. 
Edit; la signora in questione  è " felicemente " sposata, benestante ha figli e nipoti tutti in ottima salute ed è più giovane di me !


----------



## patroclo (12 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E io ti porto un 'altro esempio di pesantezza che, come si diceva , nulla a che fare con tradimenti e dintorni:
> Una mia cliente ha subito un intervento alla tiroide VENT'ANNI fa... E' mia cliente da 25.. ebbene ogni qualvolta la faccio accomodare al lavaggio mi chiede un asciugamano per coprire la ferita ( che vede solo lei )
> Io mi guardo bene dal chiederle come sta o  parte il loop.
> Edit; la signora in questione  è " felicemente " sposata, benestante ha figli e nipoti tutti in ottima salute ed è più giovane di me !


....dai consolati, quando verrà lasciata dal marito disperato per una ventenne colombiana avrà nuove storie da raccontare


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me si percepisce , è vero
> 
> Però se si incontra disponibilità e sensibilità, si può anche posare il bagaglio e alleggerirsi
> 
> ...


Esatto!
Ho fatto spesso l'esempio dei miei; sono morti a un anno di distanza di cancro.
Mio padre sempre incazzato anche nelle giornate " buone" e NON era consapevole della malattia.
Mia madre sapeva che le rimaneva ben poco da vivere e vedeva come una conquista persino il deambulatore o il pannolone . La mattina del giorno che è morta l' infermiera l'ha esortata ad "alzarsi" con un " coraggio signora fuori dal letto !" e lei parafrasando Ferradini le ha risposto " nessuna pietà "
Si vede la differenza ? senza giudizio e con enorme rispetto ma uno era "pesante" e l'altra " leggera. Da sempre.

ps fra i due il traditore, che io sappia, era lui


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....dai consolati, quando verrà lasciata dal marito disperato per una ventenne colombiana avrà nuove storie da raccontare



A lui lo auguro di cuore !


----------



## Marjanna (12 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me si percepisce , è vero
> 
> Però se si incontra disponibilità e sensibilità, si può anche posare il bagaglio e alleggerirsi
> 
> ...


Per me non si tratta di come avviene in relazione agli altri, ma dentro se stessi.
Io sono stata a lungo male, e ci sono stati molti momenti in cui non potevo certo guardare al futuro con ottimismo. Però nell'arco di quel tempo nel piccolo ci sono stati momenti anche di leggerezza, il classico sparar minchiate tra amici. Se capitano cose toste in genere riesco a cogliere anche le cose belle intorno e "nutrirmi" di esse, questo ha l'effetto di stemperare tensioni, ricaricarsi, prendere le distanze da quello spazio nella propria mente che deve anche occuparsi e guardare il tosto. 
Personalmente essendo riuscita a gestire mentalmente un bel mostro di vissuto, questione di unicorna rosa mi sembravano cose facili, che mai mi avrebbero toccato. Sbagliavo. Perchè ora, lo spazio mentale, non consente alle minchiate di entrare. E' questa la grande fregatura, per me almeno.
Siamo noi pesanti a noi stessi.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In questo forum ci sono argomenti pesantissimi, c'è un scavare dentro se e gli altri che è tutto fuorchè leggerezza... non è un forum dove le persone arrivano per condividere un hobby, che è comunque un costruire una passione. Notavo come moltissimi topic hanno come risposte "lascialo/a, chiudi, scappa, è un/a narcisista, è un/a psicopatico" ect.
> Magari è diverso per chi è un vecchio affezionato del forum e legge con distacco.
> Personalmente non ci sarei mai arrivata così, per passatempo o "cazzeggio", insomma... non è un qualcosa che avrei cercato se fossi stata in un periodo di leggerezza.


Vi state concentrando su questo forum mentre il mio era un discorso molto più ampio. 
Il prendere tutto sul serio
Il non saper ridere 
Anche io sono entrata qui in un periodo in cui ero distrutta ma mi considero comunque una persona che sa essere leggera.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> mi considero comunque una persona che sa essere leggera.


Basta leggere la firma per capirlo.


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima in un altro 3d
> Mi capita spesso, sempre più spesso di trovare "pesanti" tanti discorsi che sento e a volte mi capita anche qui
> Non so se sono io in un periodo particolare ma mi trovo a pensare se le persone che leggo o con le quali mi capita di confrontarmi siano così "pesanti" sempre.
> Mi rendo conto che ho bisogno di stare con persone che non si fanno paranoie, che non prendono tutto seriamente, che non si attaccano alla cazzata per crearne un affare di stato.
> ...


A me succede una cosa strana. 

Sono pesante sulle cose leggere. 
E sono leggera sulle cose pesanti. 

Sarà che sono mancina, e faccio tutto piuttosto a rovescio. 

Però...a volte io noto che il cazzeggio (che a me spesso annoia, perchè piuttosto sto a casa mia a leggermi un libro) viene scambiato per leggerezza. E capisco che probabilmente è considerato così. Leggerezza è ridere e scherzare di cazzate. 

Per me, che però sono una rigida e ho un senso dell'umorismo scarso e piuttosto all'inglese, e freddo, la leggerezza riguarda il modo in cui si affrontano le cose. Il modo in cui si traducono. E il modo in cui la traduzione diviene fatto. 
E per me, fare discorsi anche aggrovigliati è un modo per stare leggera. 

Ieri sera ero in giro con una amica, e abbiamo parlato tutta sera di cose pesanti. Ci abbiamo fatto filosofia sopra. 
Probabilmente un sacco di gente si sarebbe rotta semplicemente i coglioni dopo due minuti. Noi abbiamo chiacchierato per ore e ci siamo divertite. Mi sarei annoiata diversamente, e spesso da serate considerate leggere io ne esco super appesantita. Stanca come se avessi lavorato. 

Ho un'altra amica che è bravissima ad essere leggera. Non superficiale. Non lo è. 
Ma fa una cazzata in fila all'altra ed è sempre nei casini. 
Certo, lei ci ride e davvero la prende con leggerezza, relativizzando moltissimo - per me è inconcepibile il suo modo di vivere. Penso che non reggerei mezz'ora nella sua vita -, ma ripete ogni volta fondamentalmente gli stessi meccanismi. Ridendo. 

E me risulta pesantissima. 
Perchè mi sembra di star guardando...presente quando c'erano le videocassette e si faceva avanti e indietro su una scena particolare? 
Ecco. Mi fa quell'effetto lì. 

E, sinceramente, a volte mi sembra una deficiente. 
(nel senso di mancante). 

Lei è leggera e ride. Ma è una fabbrica di problemi. 

Da cui tendenzialmente io giro largo. 
Perchè è pesante. O almeno, io ho una soglia di tolleranza al tempo con lei. Dopo massimo un'ora, devo andare via. 
Mi stanca. 

Aggrovigliato, mi sa 
La sintesi è che per me è pesante ogni cosa che non mi da nuovi stimoli. 
E leggero tutto quello che invece me ne da, per pesante possa essere.


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me succede una cosa strana.
> 
> Sono pesante sulle cose leggere.
> E sono leggera sulle cose pesanti.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ci provo... perchè interloquire con te @_ipazia_ *mi mette un pò d'ansia* lo ammetto .
> E non perchè ti trovi pesante, tutt'altro, ma perchè non sempre mi sento all'altezza ( quasi mai a dire il vero )
> Ma ci provo.... La tua amica, quella leggera che a te risulta pesante, non è leggera è inconsapevole e un tantino  stolta ; ho anch'io un'amica così, colleziona fallimenti e casini come fossero francobolli ma ride sempre anche quando il marito della sua prima figlia ( 3 figli ) mette incinta la cognata ( figlia minore ) e organizza feste e concerti per passar sopra allo sconcerto. Ecco . io le voglio un mondo di bene ma a volte mi è indigesta più della caponata a colazione.
> Per me la leggerezza non è cazzeggiare o coprirsi gli occhi un attimo prima dello schianto; *è la capacità di frenare prima di sbattere il muso*.


No dai...mi dispiace! 

Sappi che sono 1,58, e il mio compagno mi prende in giro che dice che sto in una mano! 

Hai ragione. Io l'ho descritta in modo più grezzo, deficiente, stolta lo è.
Anche lei colleziona casini di quel genere. 

Ma non è inconsapevole. 
Lei sa. Nella testa. E' abilissima a descrivere i meccanismi. 
Ma poi non trasforma il sapere. Lo lascia nella testa. 
E anzi, lo usa per trovare giustificazioni ogni volta più elaborate. Che a smontarle a volte è veramente impossibile, e tanto vale lasciar fare al tempo. 

E' un miscuglio strano di consapevolezza e incoscienza che mi fa venir i vermi ogni volta che la osservo. 
Ho raramente visto usare la consapevolezza in quel modo. 
Quindi i casini in cui si ficca, sono proporzionali alla consapevolezza con cui li fa. 
E con cui riesce a lasciarseli scivolare via di dosso. E poi risolverli per un po'. 

Lei, il suo vissuto di se stessa, se lo vive davvero con leggerezza. E lo porta con leggerezza. 
Io credo che darei di testa al muro. Mi sentirei in gabbia. 

Ma penso che sia esattamente il grassetto una discrimine. 
Anche per me leggerezza è fermarsi prima. 

Per lei è invece sbattere e farsi il meno male possibile. 
Come un gioco d'azzardo. 

E' incredibile. 

Eppure, anche a me, diventa pesante sulla lunga. 
Ma mi rendo conto che sono proprio due modi diversi di concepire pesantezza e leggerezza. 

Lei a me dice che penso troppo prima di fare le cose. 
E penso che anche per lei sia pesante avere a che fare con me quando tiro il freno alle sue proposte o ai suoi racconti. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No dai...mi dispiace!
> 
> *Sappi che sono 1,58, e il mio compagno mi prende in giro che dice che sto in una mano*!
> 
> ...



Non ne posso più dei suoi " rock party" , degli apericena apericolazione,aperipranzi che sono funzionali solo alle sua ansie ( le mie aumentano in proporzione alla loro durata ) anche se, davvero le voglio bene, e le sono grata per avermi salvata in extremis dai miei picchi di depressione. Solo che io sono guarita e lei continua a riavvolgere il nastro, mi ritrovo ogni tanto a dissuaderla da insani propositi , tipo appartarsi col primo coglione che incontra e che la fa sentire desiderabile.
ps io sono 1,63 solo che più che una mano mi serve un comò .. sai come si dice .. le relazioni felici portano a lasciarsi andare ai piaceri della tavola ( e della cantina ) VOGLIO tornare ad essere infelice !!!!!!


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non ne posso più dei suoi " rock party" , degli apericena apericolazione,aperipranzi che sono funzionali solo alle sua ansie ( le mie aumentano in proporzione alla loro durata ) anche se, davvero le voglio bene, e le sono grata per avermi salvata in extremis dai miei picchi di depressione. Solo che io sono guarita e lei continua a riavvolgere il nastro, mi ritrovo ogni tanto a dissuaderla da insani propositi , tipo appartarsi col primo coglione che incontra e che la fa sentire desiderabile.
> ps io sono 1,63 solo che più che una mano mi serve un comò .. sai come si dice .. le relazioni felici portano a lasciarsi andare ai piaceri della tavola ( e della cantina ) *VOGLIO tornare ad essere infelice* !!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Ti capisco!!

Anche lei è appassionata da quel genere di situazioni. 

Le ho spiegato che mi annoio. Ogni tanto vado. 
Ma dicendole in anticipo che oltre l'ora potrei rivelarmi funesta  

E ho smesso di dissuaderla. 
Non funziona. 

Così poi arriva con la faccia sconsolata a raccontare dell'ennesima (prevedibile) smusata. 
Ed è una furbacchiona. Di solito inizia con "sì, lo so, me l'avevi detto ma..."

Anche noi abbiamo attraversato un periodo buio insieme. 
Ma anche noi adesso siamo su strade molto diverse. 

Tendo a pensare che sia una di quelle situazioni in cui forse l'affetto è più legato ai trascorsi del passato che al presente. Ad una sorta di gratitudine. 

Se fosse un uomo, l'avrei già lasciato 

Mah. E' veramente un miscuglio stranissimo di donne in una donna. 

PS: :rotfl::rotfl:

...io sono sempre stata minuta. Anche se mi scofano kg di schifezze, non mi smuovo. G. quando mi vede mangiare si chiede dove possa mettere tutto quel che mangio. :carneval:


----------



## Mariben (12 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti capisco!!
> 
> ...


 D. non se lo chiede... lo vede !:rotfl:
anche questo è leggerezza... :singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (12 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> D. non se lo chiede... *lo vede* !:rotfl:
> anche questo è leggerezza... :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

esatto! 
Sono d'accordo! 

Sai che penso sia una cosa così, per me, la leggerezza?
Che si vede. 
Si può chiedere e dire. Allo stesso modo del tacere. 

Sia nelle relazioni sia nel mondo.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ieri sera ero in giro con una amica, e abbiamo parlato tutta sera di cose pesanti. Ci abbiamo fatto filosofia sopra.
> Probabilmente un sacco di gente si sarebbe rotta semplicemente i coglioni dopo due minuti. Noi abbiamo chiacchierato per ore e ci siamo divertite.


Averceli amici così.
Io di praticamente sempre mi trovo a sentirmi dire che è troppo complicato, che tanto non ci si può fare nulla, che mi faccio troppe seghe, ecc..
Che è meglio godersi l'aperitivo chiacchierando di calcio (XD) o figa.


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2018)

feather ha detto:


> Averceli amici così.
> Io di praticamente sempre mi trovo a sentirmi dire che è troppo complicato, che tanto non ci si può fare nulla, che mi faccio troppe seghe, ecc..
> Che è meglio godersi l'aperitivo chiacchierando di calcio (XD) o figa.


Secondo me ci sono tante cerchie di conoscenze. 

Dalla più lontana, quelli con cui si parla di calcio e figa (o cazzo). 
A quella più vicina, che sono poi quelli con cui ci si può confrontare sulle frammentazioni. 

Mano a mano che ci si avvicina al centro, ossia alla parte più essenziale di sè, le cerchie si svuotano. 
E non perchè non ci siano persone. 

Ma perchè avere relazioni collocate vicino al centro è impegnativo. 
Serve tempo, spazio, dedizione anche. 

Ed è impegnativo anche il processo valutativo per cui si concede l'accesso alla vicinanza. 

Oltre al fatto che concedere quella vicinanza significa anche dare trasparenza. (e anche questo implica impegno, con se stessi).

E io per esempio non ho il desiderio di essere trasparente con chiunque. 
E a volte semplicemente la quotidianità mi porta a non aver tempo di essere concentrata su di me e cercare la trasparenza in me. A volte vado per automatismi. Che semplificano e mi permettono di concentrarmi sul fare. 

Io ne ho tre di amici così.
Due sono distanti. 
Una è quella che citavo. 

Di più non ce la farei. 
Per come sono fatta io, già così sono al limite dello spazio. 

resta fermo il fatto che poi nel mio centro ci sono io da sola. 

Ogni tanto ci entra G. 
Ma è uno sfiorarsi momentaneo. 

E poi ognuno torna in sè.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E io ti porto un 'altro esempio di pesantezza che, come si diceva , nulla a che fare con tradimenti e dintorni:
> Una mia cliente ha subito un intervento alla tiroide VENT'ANNI fa... E' mia cliente da 25.. ebbene ogni qualvolta la faccio accomodare al lavaggio mi chiede un asciugamano per coprire la ferita ( che vede solo lei )
> Io mi guardo bene dal chiederle come sta o  parte il loop.
> Edit; la signora in questione  è " felicemente " sposata, benestante ha figli e nipoti tutti in ottima salute ed è più giovane di me !


Mica è pesante per me, basta così poco per accontentarla[emoji16].
E poi voi donne quando vi fissate per qualche cosa è duro farvi cambiare idea[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Mariben (13 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mica è pesante per me, basta così poco per accontentarla[emoji16].
> E poi voi donne quando vi fissate per qualche cosa è duro farvi cambiare idea[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].



 Guarda che non è pesante "per me", questa non è fissata sullo smalto alla moda, è ipocondriaca ergo pesante. A me non costa nulla accontentarla, fa parte del mio lavoro, ma certe pesantezze ammorbano l'ambiente credimi.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Guarda che non è pesante "per me", questa non è fissata sullo smalto alla moda, è ipocondriaca ergo pesante. A me non costa nulla accontentarla, fa parte del mio lavoro, ma certe pesantezze ammorbano l'ambiente credimi.


Se è ipocondriaca non c'è speranza [emoji20].
Penso il marito come sia contento quando esce di casa [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] casomai è lui che la convince a farsi i capelli [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però...a volte io noto che il cazzeggio (che a me spesso annoia, perchè piuttosto sto a casa mia a leggermi un libro) viene scambiato per leggerezza. E capisco che probabilmente è considerato così. Leggerezza è ridere e scherzare di cazzate.


Solo perché frequenti cazzeggiatori dilettanti. Cinismo sarcasmo e satira sono tre forme di cazzeggio nobilissime e molto stimolanti. Quello che rende spossante le serate leggere è la ripetitività degli schemi. Io ormai riesco a passare per sociopatico con una facilità imbarazzante proprio perché mi sono rotto il cazzo di vedere lo stesso film.
Capita spesso alle persone troppo sicure della loro intelligenza. Solo che nella vita ci sono scelte stupide altramente satisfattive


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E io ti porto un 'altro esempio di pesantezza che, come si diceva , nulla a che fare con tradimenti e dintorni:
> Una mia cliente ha subito un intervento alla tiroide VENT'ANNI fa... E' mia cliente da 25.. ebbene ogni qualvolta la faccio accomodare al lavaggio mi chiede un asciugamano per coprire la ferita ( che vede solo lei )
> Io mi guardo bene dal chiederle come sta o  parte il loop.
> Edit; la signora in questione  è " felicemente " sposata, benestante ha figli e nipoti tutti in ottima salute ed è più giovane di me !


E meno male che esiste la gente così. Altrimenti nessuno si rifarebbe più le tette e io non potrei giocare con il silicone che mi piace tanto.


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo perché frequenti cazzeggiatori dilettanti. Cinismo sarcasmo e satira sono tre forme di cazzeggio nobilissime e molto stimolanti. Quello che rende spossante le serate leggere è la ripetitività degli schemi. Io ormai riesco a passare per sociopatico con una facilità imbarazzante proprio perché mi sono rotto il cazzo di vedere lo stesso film.
> Capita spesso alle persone troppo sicure della loro intelligenza. Solo che nella vita ci sono scelte stupide altramente satisfattive


A me danno del "pesante" perchè nelle serate a ricordare i cartoni animati degli anni '70 o quanto era bello la disco anni '80, m'innervossico e la butto in vacca con argomenti provocatori


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M8U3eXcEwVo

Un po' di leggerezza


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo perché frequenti cazzeggiatori dilettanti. Cinismo sarcasmo e satira sono tre forme di cazzeggio nobilissime e molto stimolanti. Quello che rende spossante le serate leggere è la ripetitività degli schemi. Io ormai riesco a passare per sociopatico con una facilità imbarazzante proprio perché mi sono rotto il cazzo di vedere lo stesso film.
> Capita spesso alle persone troppo sicure della loro intelligenza. Solo che nella vita ci sono scelte stupide altramente satisfattive


Il cinismo lo sanno usare in pochissimi. 
Per davvero. 

E io sono una cinica. Che tendenzialmente si contiene.
Per il semplice motivo che saper ridere del cinismo non è da tutti. 

Il sarcasmo mi piace. Ma sono una rigida. Quindi se non è affiancato anche da una conoscenza della persona, non lo capisco. E' un mio grosso limite. 
E anche qui...se non lo sai fare mi annoio. 

Idem la satira. 

Insomma....non è facile essere leggeri con me. 

Tendo a leggere in fretta gli schemi e la struttura delle persone. E a inquadrare le persone almeno a grandi linee. 
Raramente mi stupisco. E mi annoia anche aver ragione. Passato il brivido della carezza all'ego 

Da quando poi ho smesso di fare la finta umile, è anche peggio. 

Sono poi una problem solver, e quello che davvero mi soddisfa è esattamente risolvere problemi. (e spesso la leggerezza è uno dei modi per svicolare dai problemi)
Se sono troppo semplici, o irrisolvibili, risolto il mio nodo di onnipotenza, passo oltre senza troppe remore.  

Vengo da ambienti dove si fa cinismo, sarcasmo e satira anche su argomentazioni che mainstream sono considerati tabù. E non vengono oltrepassati. Per buona creanza probabilmente e anche per mancanza di fantasia, a mio parere. 

E mi sono pure stufata di fare la sociopatica. L'anafettiva. L'autistica. La troia. La santa. La borderline. La deviante. 
Potrei andare avanti elencando praticamente tutte le maschere sociali. 
Ci gioco da quando sono una ragazzina. 

Adesso mi sembra di perdere tempo che posso usare per dedicarmi ai miei hobby e alle cose che interessano a me. 
Meno persone intorno, ma quelle che ci sono sono quelle che mi appagano. 

Probabilmente sono una pesantona 

E la mia natura lupesca sta prendendo il sopravvento


----------



## Mariben (13 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M8U3eXcEwVo
> 
> Un po' di leggerezza


 e niente..... fissato sei


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il cinismo lo sanno usare in pochissimi.
> Per davvero.
> 
> E io sono una cinica. Che tendenzialmente si contiene.
> ...


Noooooooo ma cosa dici mai:rotfl::rotfl:

:bacio:


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Noooooooo ma cosa dici mai:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :bacio:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e lo so 

:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2018)

_questo me la rappresenta bene._


_magritte- La corde sensible



_credo infatti che sia stato usato in qualche copertina riguardante il saggio , sulla leggerezza appunto, di calvino.

...che scrive


E' quanto ha fatto con evidenza e immediatezza Milan Kundera. Il suo romanzo L'Insostenibile Leggerezza dell'Essere è in realtà un'amara constatazione dell'Ineluttabile Pesantezza del Vivere: non solo della condizione d'oppressione disperata e all-pervading che è toccata in sorte al suo sventurato paese, ma d'una condizione umana comune anche a noi, pur infinitamente più fortunati. Il peso del vivere per Kundera sta in ogni forma di costrizione: la fitta rete di costrizioni pubbliche e private che finisce per avvolgere ogni esistenza con nodi sempre più stretti. Il suo romanzo ci dimostra come nella vita tutto quello che scegliamo e apprezziamo come leggero non tarda a rivelare il proprio peso insostenibile.

ho spulciato in questo saggio e mi sono trovata tra guido cavalcanti, dante, montale , ovidio...
interessante davvero .grande estetica delle parole ...anche se ero partita con un'idea differente della leggerezza.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> e niente..... fissato sei


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> A me danno del "pesante" perchè nelle serate a ricordare i cartoni animati degli anni '70 o quanto era bello la disco anni '80, m'innervossico e la butto in vacca con argomenti provocatori


Senza capire che i pesantoni incastrati nel giorno della marmotta sono loro.


ipazia ha detto:


> Il cinismo lo sanno usare in pochissimi.
> Per davvero.
> 
> E io sono una cinica. Che tendenzialmente si contiene.
> ...


Il tuo rapporto con l'entusiasmo? Perché un lupo si gasa davanti a un coniglietto che scappa nella neve anche a 80 anni. Nel senso, Lascia perdere le maschere sociali, quando entri in contatto con la tua natura più profonda trovi qualcosa che ti fa star bene e ti entusiasma anche se non dovesse di fare 100 volte? Contemporaneamente, non alternativamente. Ti fa star bene E ti entusiasma.


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senza capire che i pesantoni incastrati nel giorno della marmotta sono loro.
> 
> 
> Il tuo rapporto con l'entusiasmo? Perché un lupo si gasa davanti a un coniglietto che scappa nella neve anche a 80 anni. Nel senso, Lascia perdere le maschere sociali, quando entri in contatto con la tua natura più profonda trovi qualcosa che ti fa star bene e ti entusiasma anche se non dovesse di fare 100 volte? Contemporaneamente, non alternativamente. Ti fa star bene E ti entusiasma.


ma certo che sì, che ho i miei coniglietti, diciamo che quei coniglietti vivono in posti non aperti al grande pubblico. :carneval:

Diciamo anche che negli anni ho imparato che la mia natura profonda non è pubblicabile, se non in cerchie molto ristrette. 

La posso usare per fare la dissacratrice. Per divertirmi a rompere i coglioni. Per scandalizzare. 
A volte lo trovo divertente. 
Tipo tornar cucciola. E gioco. 

Ma non mi sento più soltanto una cucciola. 

E di conseguenza anche il rapporto con l'entusiasmo sta cambiando. 

Tipo la differenza fra quando ci si strafogava di cocktail per il puro e semplice gusto di strafogarsi e invece scoprire e scegliersi roba di qualità e degustare. 
La rosa si restringe.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Settembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me succede una cosa strana.
> 
> Sono pesante sulle cose leggere.
> E sono leggera sulle cose pesanti.
> ...


Leggendoti mi è venuta in mente questa immagine: un giocoliere di elefanti


----------



## Mariben (13 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E meno male che esiste la gente così. Altrimenti nessuno si rifarebbe più le tette e io non potrei giocare con il silicone che mi piace tanto.


 Suvvia quella il silicone ce l'ha nel cervello.. tutto il resto cade miseramente


----------



## Stark72 (14 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non intendevo solo qui e non intendevo sempre
> Anche nella vita di tutti i giorni, ascoltando molti discorsi mi ritrovo a pensare "Leggerezza questa sconosciuta" appunto
> Trovo che ci siano diverse persone che "otterebbero" di più dalla vita se non prendessero tutto così seriamente.


Hai ragione!!!
E' uno die motivi del mio stress cronico.
A parte le mie complicanze sentimentali, sono un tipo che cerca sempre di sdrammatizzare (ovviamente quando si può) e molto ma molto auto ironico, quindi a me gli eterni incazzati spiazzano e mi stressano.
Questo in termini generali.

Qui sul forum poi non saprei dire, perché ormai non leggo molto.
E' vero che questo posto ha una sua "funzione" di sfogatoio che col tempo può esaurirsi.
Posso dirti che ho iniziato a distaccarmi nel momento in cui mi sono reso conto che non riuscivo più molto a empatizzare con le storie di varia umanità che giornalmente ci sono qui.

Anche quando stavo con le budella di fuori, 4 anni fa, comunque riuscivo a fare anche molti discorsi leggeri. Chi si ricorda di me in quel periodo, forse può confermare.
A me questo posto ha aiutato di più per l'immenso cazzeggio cui ho partecipato, che per eventuali "consigli" o "partecipazione" ricevuti.
E poi c'è una cosa molto bella, io qui ho qui ho trovato alcune bellissime amicizie che esistono da anni al di fuori di questo posto.

ma so andato fuori tema? Boh...vabbè :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Al lavoro con me c'è uno che quando ha scoperto la moglie (professoressa) a letto con un suo alunno, ha organizzato un pigiama party con tutta la classe a casa sua


non so se chiederti com'è andato a finire il pigiama party


----------



## Skorpio (14 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non so se chiederti com'è andato a finire il pigiama party


Più o meno così.  

[video=youtube;ItdVLbl6_ng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItdVLbl6_ng[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Suvvia quella il silicone ce l'ha nel cervello.. tutto il resto cade miseramente


Nessuna bella donna si accetta mai al 100% il resto sono cozze rassegnate. Poi c'è chi per mille mila motivi rifugge dal modificarsi, ma nessuna donna, mai, potrà dire di non aver preso in considerazione un ritocco. Tranne come dicevo i mostri irrecuperabili.


----------



## Mariben (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Nessuna bella donna si accetta mai al 100% il resto sono cozze rassegnate*. Poi c'è chi per mille mila motivi rifugge dal modificarsi, ma nessuna donna, mai, potrà dire di non aver preso in considerazione un ritocco. Tranne come dicevo i mostri irrecuperabili.


 Vabbè  che sei un esperto ma ti comunico che ci sono donne bellissime là fuori che sanno invecchiare senza mai aver pensato a  ritoccare alcunchè


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Vabbè  che sei un esperto ma ti comunico che ci sono donne bellissime là fuori che sanno invecchiare senza mai aver pensato a  ritoccare alcunchè


Sì, pure io racconto che gli asini volano se mi pagano abbastanza. Io non sto parlando di chirurgia invasiva, ho persone molto vicine a me che con le tette rifatte hanno costruito imperi negli anni 80 e 90. Quando una donna arriva rifarsi il seno oppure il naso normalmente qualche problema di accettazione di se stessa ce l'ha. Ma se parliamo del ritocchino, ti posso assicurare che il giro di fatturato annuo dei ritocchini supera quello del gioco d'azzardo secondo me. Proprio perché se non sei un cesso infame piacere piace a tutti.


----------



## Mariben (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, pure io racconto che gli asini volano se mi pagano abbastanza. Io non sto parlando di chirurgia invasiva, ho persone molto vicine a me che con le tette rifatte hanno costruito imperi negli anni 80 e 90. Quando una donna arriva rifarsi il seno oppure il naso normalmente qualche problema di accettazione di se stessa ce l'ha. Ma se parliamo del ritocchino, ti posso assicurare che il giro di fatturato annuo dei ritocchini supera quello del gioco d'azzardo secondo me. Proprio perché se non sei un cesso infame piacere piace a tutti.


 IO con le donne ci lavoro da più di 40 anni e mi pagano solo il servizio tecnico, l'assistenza psico/emotivo/cazzi vari è a titolo gratuito


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> IO con le donne ci lavoro da più di 40 anni e mi pagano solo il servizio tecnico, l'assistenza psico/emotivo/cazzi vari è a titolo gratuito


A parte che non è vero, le donne non scelgono il parrucchiere in base al servizio tecnico, le donne scelgono il parrucchiere in base al servizio di assistenza psico-emotiva e cazz i vari. Per cui fa parte integrante del lavoro. Resta il fatto che qualche signora a livello profondo la ho gestita anche io e non ne ho mai conosciuta una che non volesse modificare pezzi di sé. Poi che lo abbia fatto meno è un altro paio di maniche, ma L'intenzione era quella.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2018)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Hai ragione!!!
> E' uno die motivi del mio stress cronico.
> A parte le mie complicanze sentimentali, sono un tipo che cerca sempre di sdrammatizzare (ovviamente quando si può) e molto ma molto auto ironico, quindi a me gli eterni incazzati spiazzano e mi stressano.
> Questo in termini generali.
> ...


confermo
E vale anche per me il secondo grassetto


----------



## Foglia (14 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuna bella donna si accetta mai al 100% il resto sono cozze rassegnate. Poi c'è chi per mille mila motivi rifugge dal modificarsi, ma nessuna donna, mai, potrà dire di non aver preso in considerazione un ritocco. Tranne come dicevo i mostri irrecuperabili.


 ho pensato al Napisan


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> ho pensato al Napisan


Ma perchè? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> _questo me la rappresenta bene._View attachment 13688
> 
> 
> _magritte- La corde sensible
> ...


Grande Kundera.


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perchè? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Boh 

Napisan pure ora


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh
> 
> Napisan pure ora


Dici che è il caso di dare una passata per igienizzare?


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dici che è il caso di dare una passata per igienizzare?


Uh. Si, che bello, arci 

Facciamo un po' il gioco degli specchi, ti va? Scusami se sbaglio


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uh. Si, che bello, arci
> 
> Facciamo un po' il gioco degli specchi, ti va? Scusami se sbaglio


Va bene, come si gioca?  Ho visto che hai quotato roba mia e penso che serva un botto di tempo. Comunque cerco di starti dietro come posso.


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va bene, come si gioca?  Ho visto che hai quotato roba mia e penso che serva un botto di tempo. Comunque cerco di starti dietro come posso.


Peccato. Io ho finito


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Peccato. Io ho finito


Sarà per la prossima (segue faccina a caso)
Baci & abbracci.


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sarà per la prossima (segue faccina a caso)
> Baci & abbracci.


Ma anche no.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma anche no.


Quale dei due?
Gioco degli specchi
O
Baci & abbracci
?


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quale dei due?
> Gioco degli specchi
> O
> Baci & abbracci
> ?



Ti lascio il dubbio


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dici che è il caso di dare una passata per igienizzare?


Ma allora, alla fine, sto Napisan lo passi o no?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma allora, alla fine, sto Napisan lo passi o no?


Lo sto passando. Pensavo si vedesse.


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sto passando. Pensavo si vedesse.


Eppure... Ti vedo ancora qui.
Filantibus, prima che mi incazzo  :up:


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eppure... Ti vedo ancora qui.
> Filantibus, prima che mi incazzo  :up:


Mamma mia come stai invecchiando male.  Be', almeno sei perfettamente in topic.


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Ah. Io se posso, accontento


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Settembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Io se posso, accontento


_evidentissimo_


----------

